# Cat scratching post for ferret???



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning guys,

This morning, my ferret scratched the cats' scratching post just like them :2thumb:, so am now wondering whether I could put a baby one in his cage as a boredom breaker? I am just a bit worried that one of his claws could get stuck on the cord.

Opinions?

Aude x


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a scratch post with beds on it for Frodo & Fizz
theres is a rough rope like material on the poles and a fur fabric on the platforms - they haven't caught there nails in them yet - and they seem to really enjoy it!


----------



## Someboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, 

I haven't got ferrets yet but have been on a few forums and the scratch posts are used but i would probably just use it for out of cage time as you can supervise then.
Some fert owners will soon be on to advise what they do.

Thanks

:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup, they're fine. The rescue we used to work with (before setting up our own) had giant scratch posts in the courts and the Ferrets loved them. Keep his nailed trimmed properly (though don't clip them more then every two weeks, obviously) and filed down naturally and he wont get his claws caught in them. : victory:


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine have one, and they love it...but I did witness one of mine get caught on it and flail around quite a lot while I was trying to detach him. Was worried that if he spun too much he could break or dislocate a toe, but if they're kept nicely trimmed then it shouldn't be a problem!...


----------

